# Texas Grand Slam Sight Casting Today! Seadrift, TX



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, as we left the dock there wasn't much in the way of weather, but as soon as we got all set up in the marsh with the tower rain storms started popping up. However, we were in some gin clear water and was able to see good enough, but none of the reds wanted to play. Then we had 5 solid trout easing down the bank, my customer managed to pick off one of them which was 23" long, the others were as good or better. Seeing a lot of flounder spook off he managed to see one laying up along the grass line, and a perfect cast later landed a nice flounder. Finally around 10:30 all the storms were gone and the sun started to show us all the reds cruising the grass flats. Pitching to everyone we had the opportunity to, about half of them wanted to eat, most of the reds were mid slot fish with a couple over 26". Most fish were caught on Buggs Lures in the Texas Tea, and Down South Lures Pumpkinseed.

With the steady rainfall every few weeks and the amount of water coming down the river our bays and marsh are full of life. Gotta love fishing in these wet years, we are very thankful for the rain. Contact me today to get in on the action, from sight casting to wading we can accommodate to any of your needs. Come join us for a memorable trip.


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

Very nice. There is nothing like sight casting to fish. Good job on the slam.


----------



## symmranch (Jul 16, 2016)

great job on the slam


----------

